# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > New York City Travel Forum >  >  Jersey City

## JEK

Not in New York, but quite a view of Manhattan! I was there for the day to meet with a prospective client and was blown away by the skyline, new construction and big city bustle of the place. Took Amtrak to Newark and even the Brick City has cleaned rather nicely.

----------


## MIke R

having moved there from Brooklyn at age 6 I can tell you that was not always the case.....wish it was as I had a pretty bad childhood there..and meanwhile my mother, who has a choice..still chooses to live there....I dont get it

but yeah its on the upswing...doing wonderful things for our property values there too

----------


## JEK

I was talking with a local who moved from Manhattan and he said it is now just as expensive to live there.

----------


## andynap

Jersey City, Hoboken- a lot of the workers who couldn't afford NYC live there. I guess it caught up to them too.

----------


## max23

hi everyone,

I have been in New york now a days. So I can describe it in more proper ways. I think this is nice place to visit. It have most of comforts. It is just awesome.

_________
Down Comforter

----------


## Jeanette

> Not in New York, but quite a view of Manhattan! I was there for the day to meet with a prospective client and was blown away by the skyline, new construction and big city bustle of the place. Took Amtrak to Newark and even the Brick City has cleaned rather nicely.



Jersey City will be my new second home offering many of the benefits of working in NYC without having to cross the river or pay the taxes. It's just one quick stop away on the PATH for after-work fun in Manhattan.

Jersey City and Hoboken have been extremely expensive for the last decade or so. Many rentals rival Manhattan prices, but offer more square footage. It's a great location to live if a couple wants an urban experience and one person works in Manhattan and the other works in NJ. Hoboken (Jersey City's neighbor) is always listed as one of America's top cities for singles, especially for young professionals.

----------


## mcginnis67

We've been in Hoboken for 5 years with the exact situation that Jeanette describes and we wouldn't trade it for anything.  I am in the City every day so not always dying to come back at night and we find everything we need and more in Hoboken.

We also go into Jersey City often and love finding new places.  Just this Friday we went to a great BYOB French cafe called Madame Claude.  Tiny and relatively cheap with great food and even better service.  I highly recommend if you're in the area - http://www.madameclaudecafe.com/

Joe

----------


## Jeanette

Joe,

This place looks great (and a BYOB)! If you have any other recommendations, feel free to share.

Jeanette

----------


## Grey

Jeanette, does that mean that you accepted a new position?  If so, congratulations!

----------


## Jeanette

As a matter of fact, I did!! I was really fortunate to land on my feet with a terrific job. I start Monday. 

Thank you for the congratulations.

----------

